# Most accurate rimfire I ever shot.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I was at Baileys and shot a Cooper Mountain Varmint 17 HMR and was very impressed with its accuracy.Than I asked the guy that offered for me to shoot it how much it was he said 3k$ wow you get what you pay for.Ive been researching Cooper firearms and just wow anybody have one?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I've got a Cooper Excalibur in .257 Wby and yeah, they are very nice, well built and super accurate rifles.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

That's out of my league. My wife bought me a Marlin 17HMR and I've been very happy with the accuracy for a whole lot less money.

Cliff


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I bought the Savage B-Mag .17 WSM with heavy barrel and thumb hole stock. It is very accurate with 20 grain Winchester ammo. The price of bullets is not bad at all. Shop around. 3000fps.

Shallow


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is my Cooper in .260 Rem. Very well made rifles.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

OP, not sure how much time you have behind a .17HMR, but the round is inherently accurate and must share some of the credit for that rifle's accuracy, and this is coming from a Cooper fan!


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

I have a Savage .17 HMR, and it is extremely accurate, as long as it is not windy. The bullet is so light that a 20 Kt crosswind can move it as much as 4" in a 100 yards. That being said, it is fun to shoot on mostly calm days.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The only rimfires I have are .22's. For my grandsons, I picked up a couple of savage FV-SR's with 16 1/2" bull barrel...one the MK II bolt action and the model 64 semi-auto. Both are accurate. The semi-auto is fun to shoot now that I've worked out the bugs...topped with a 1X red dot and CCI tactical 40 grain solids a soda can at 100 yards is no challenge. The MK II with a 3x9 makes a ragged dime-sized hole with 10 shots @ 50 yards with Lapua Center X...I use it with a suppressor on raccoons at night.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

I just bought a 17hornet it's savage very accurate also


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Most Accurate 22*

Well, this guy says this is it. I have a Savage FVSR that does OK and a CZ 17 HMR and a CZ 22 mag that ain't too shabby. My old Marlin 39 Mountie can hang too and is a classic. I think he said the price tag on that rig was around 1200 clams, supposed to be the "CZ Killer".


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Dad had a Marlin 17HMR (my brother ended up with it) and I used to sit at the stand and shoot the mice trying to raid the quail feeder. I'm sure the Cooper's a great rifle but can you get by with something different? Probably so.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

The Coopers are really nice rifles and shoot really well for sure. Most of the price you are paying is for the fancy wood and all the engraving on the rifles in the 22's. They are certainly accurate but there are several 17's out there that are just as accurate as the Cooper. For that kind of coin, you can get an Anschutz with the fortner action. They will run better than anything else out there.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

dad has a 22-250 Cooper.....tack driver.


----------

